# Puff pastry with 3 cheeses



## kadesma (Jan 27, 2007)

_This should serve 8-10, but with my group, let's just say 3-4 _
_you will need 1 sheet of puff pastry, rolled thin. Cover while you make your cheese sauce. use 2 tab. butter melted in sauce pan, add 2 tab. flour, cook without browning about 2 min. Add in 1/2 c. milk and stir constantly til thick and smooth, add some fresh grated nutmeg, and let cool.Combine 1/2 c. Gruyere, 1/4.c. crumbled goat cheese, 1/4 c. Gorgonzola or a good blue Mix cheeses with your sauce. Blend well. Now cut your pastry into two circles, one a 6 inch and one a 7 inch. Put the 6 inch on a lightly greased cookie sheet, put some of the cheese sauce in the center,spread it out but not to the edge. top with the 7 inch circle,  brush edges with some beaten egg,press to seal edges, brush with a little  more beaten egg and continue til all pastry and cheese sauce is used. Bake at 400 for about 10 min then reduce heat to 375-350 and finish baking ot til golden. Place on a wire rack to cool. I use 2 sheets of puff pastry and make a little extra cheese sauce.. We also will cut the circle in half and share them unless the natives are starving _
_Enjoy,_
_kadesma   _


----------



## Candocook (Jan 27, 2007)

Sounds terrific. Is this served in slices as an appie? It might be nice made in a rectangle and served in small squares. Thanks.


----------



## kadesma (Jan 27, 2007)

Candocook said:
			
		

> Sounds terrific. Is this served in slices as an appie? It might be nice made in a rectangle and served in small squares. Thanks.


Thank you,
I make them into circles, but usually cut them in half or in quarters..But, I don't see why you couldn't make a rectangle. It would be quicker and great as an appy.

kadesma


----------



## cjs (Jan 28, 2007)

"_brush with a little more beaten egg and continue til all pastry and cheese sauce is used."_

Am I with you here - each appie consists of two circles from one sheet of puff pastry? So one box would make two??

This sounds really decadent and wonderful!


----------



## kadesma (Jan 28, 2007)

cjs said:
			
		

> "_brush with a little more beaten egg and continue til all pastry and cheese sauce is used."_
> 
> Am I with you here - each appie consists of two circles from one sheet of puff pastry? So one box would make two??
> 
> This sounds really decadent and wonderful!


I usually get four, Plus, I often just make the circles the same size, cheating I know, but ups the room for cutting them out. Depends on just how thin I get the pasty rolled out..I have made them smaller, just using a jelly glass to form the circles.

kadesma


----------

